# Scheduled pick ups



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Looks like some drivers now have the ability to see scheduled rides ahead of time to accept (or not). This feature just showed up in my app. My understanding is that it will give you the pick up, destination and fare amount before you accept.

This is what I see so far:



















Will grab some screen shots of what it looks like when there is a ride available and post in the comments.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I got an airport yesterday that the guy had scheduled 3 days in advance.
If he had not told me, i would have never known.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

just checked to see if I have feature. I do. Seems nice, however, would be better to get a better estimate. Had one "available pickup" From Aventura to "Near Ft. Lauderdale" which looked like the airport, but nothing for sure. Fare was est 12-20. Tighter range on fare would be nicer. And someone grabbed it as I was typing this up.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> I got an airport yesterday that the guy had scheduled 3 days in advance.
> If he had not told me, i would have never known.


Not seeing too much benefit to this. It's not like in most cases they cant get a car to their location within a few minutes.
Maybe if you schedule ahead for a time and place you know will be surging then you avoid surge prices?

Edit: Primetime prices


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not seeing too much benefit to this. It's not like in most cases they cant get a car to their location within a few minutes.
> Maybe if you schedule ahead for a time and place you know will be surging then you avoid surge prices?
> 
> Edit: Primetime prices


Yeah, I don't get it either, unless it saves money like you said.
Like in our forum, I guy wanted to pre order a abide schedule be somewhere by 7:30the next day. I'm thinking,unless you live out in the wilderness, if you have to be somewhere by 7:30, just order your lyft or Uber plenty of time before that. Plenty of drivers for both uber lyft are available around the clock. The thing is, if you schedule a ride for say 5pm, it's not like that lyft driver will be there right at 5pmwaiting to take you anyway


----------



## Ravnor (Jul 14, 2016)

Where I live pax are few and far between. I have to drive a minimum of 20-25 minutes before I get to a busy area. 

If I can get a guaranteed ride to a busier area I'd do it. They all see to be from my home town mostly to the local airports.

Not sure how many drivers are in my hometown so it may help pax get a ride.


----------



## thepanttherlady (Nov 3, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yeah, I don't get it either, unless it saves money like you said.
> Like in our forum, I guy wanted to pre order a abide schedule be somewhere by 7:30the next day. I'm thinking,unless you live out in the wilderness, if you have to be somewhere by 7:30, just order your lyft or Uber plenty of time before that. Plenty of drivers for both uber lyft are available around the clock. The thing is, if you schedule a ride for say 5pm, it's not like that lyft driver will be there right at 5pmwaiting to take you anyway


But that's the idea of pre-scheduled rides. You set when you want to be picked up and the driver is supposed to be there at said time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

thepanttherlady said:


> But that's the idea of pre-scheduled rides. You set when you want to be picked up and the driver is supposed to be there at said time.


not true
like I said, they won't be there at exactly 5pm

Lyft states:
"A ride will arrive within the 10-minute pick-up window you selected in the app."

Heck in my area you can get an Uber or lyft to arrive within 5min just using the app regularly


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I have the Scheduled Ride feature. It shows a list of rides available, with the fare estimate. But my question is, what platform are the fares based on? I drive Premier, and from the looks of the est. fares, it looks like it's based on Lyft Classic. I wish the ride list would state what platform the request is under.


----------



## Docaces (Aug 12, 2015)

i imagine it would specify car level. I also imagine it wouldn't give non premier cars the chance to any premier scheduled requests


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The few rides I've seen available were only an hour or so from the scheduled pickup. If that's what all of them are, this is nothing more than advertising the ride to drivers to snatch up instead of pinging the nearest driver. I don't really see any new benefit for the riders.

And drivers being drivers, we'll probably drive farther than we should for the pickups -- and then get trapped in Lyft's "A new rider has been added to your queue" mess.

It's certainly nothing like Uzurv, where the rider can post their ride way in advance and then review driver profiles and make their own decision about who they ride with.


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

I think scheduled rides are capped at 25% primetime.


----------



## JayAre (Nov 19, 2016)

DocT said:


> I have the Scheduled Ride feature. It shows a list of rides available, with the fare estimate. But my question is, what platform are the fares based on? I drive Premier, and from the looks of the est. fares, it looks like it's based on Lyft Classic. I wish the ride list would state what platform the request is under.


I would always preschedule my Lyft lines... If I could...


----------



## OGT (Mar 6, 2017)

Who's taking all the scheduled rides so fast????? Share!! I have 5, I need more 

Lol, I'm joking. I don't think there are many scheduled rides in the city yet.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

I was using this weeks ago when it was just in beta it was almost to good to be true getting rides over $70-110 range I had all the pickups to myself now there is nothing to choose from as the flood gates are open. They should limit drivers ability to only select 1 pickup at a time as many drivers just go in and accept everything whiteout picking up most of the rides.

Older riders/business people and the tech illiterate like pre scheduled pickups because they like to have" peace of mind" that a car will be there. Sometimes riders will request a scheduled pickup for a friend there are lots of advantages to scheduled pickups


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I am loving this feature. I live in Kenosha, WI, about 35 miles south of Milwaukee. I normally have to eat about 70 unpaid miles a day just to make the round trip.

I opened my Lyft app this morning, checked the pre-scheduled rides, and, sure enough, there is a scheduled ride from 8:40 am - 8:50 am going all the way to Milwaukee from Kenosha! Today, my commute out is subsidized! If this is a regular occurence, I will be a very happy man!


----------



## uber genesis (Nov 24, 2014)

I like it but I don't. If you take the trip, you should get the ping, having the trip doesn't mean it would be sent to you. I took one trip that I was available for, even drove to the area. I never got the ping, my assumption is the ride was sent to a closer driver 


Here in Seattle you can only reserve Lyft, not premier or plus which sucks as uber lets you reserve those tiers. 

Once these rolls out to the masses i would imagine that you will never see trips. I'm guess maybe less then 100 of this feature here in Seattle and I'm able to grab airport trips left and right. That's not happening when the full timers get ahold of this


----------

